# Just saying hello! I'm a newbie



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello and looking forward to contributing to the site..even though I don't know how to work it yet!


----------



## Polaris (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You'll get the hang of the site really quickly.  If not, everyone is so friendly that they'll push you in the right direction.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra! Hope you enjoy being on this site!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sure you will enjoy it here


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 6, 2011)

So nice to have you here! If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask or PM me.


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

to the site! we are happy to have you here!


----------



## bis (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the site!   In general the Colour Collection threads are a good way to start for MAC and other brands.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Heather!  Welcome!  I saw your post in the Chanel thread - is that one of your favorite lines?  There's so much to check out on the site - and as everyone said, it's really easy to navigate - but if you have any questions at all, don't be afraid to ask us!

  	We're glad you've discovered Spektra!


----------



## User38 (Apr 8, 2011)

Heather, be warned, we are all addicted and out of control


----------



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot! Yep bit addicted to Chanel lately!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Heather, be warned, we are all addicted and out of control


	lol! ^^ Sad but true


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Heather, and be warned to avoid all those enablers on this forum, esp. in the Chanel threads


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello....  we are definitely addicted and out of control....threads are full of enablers.  ENJOY!


----------



## katred (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome Heather! Just saw your FOTD and looks like you'll be enabling us as well!


----------



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice welcomes ladies!


----------

